# Confused, tired, stressed, needing some help



## peacefulchaos (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a situation with a Synodontis Eupterus I cannot fix. It has been driving me nuts for the last two weeks. I have asked on three other forums, and have had 3+ people trying to resolve it with me. Still, I got nothing. 

Long story short, he at first developed a hardened like scab on his side. I had been watching for further signs, and then noticed pin sized holes on him and an infection that resembled a fungal infection. I got rid of that with Kanaplex (which doesn't make sense because I thought it looked fungal), and then noticed the pits/pimples. I have been trying to fix these pits/pimples since. 

I tried metronidazole in the water and commercial metro food. Nothing. Pits still there.

I then tried Crypto-Pro which is noted for it's use against stubborn strains of hexamita. Nothing.

So now crypto-pro is ending. He is eating, acting fine, and just generally having a field day in the tank because the tank is covered with towels. No kidding - he is seriously having the time of his life, save for the pits/pimples.

Now I'm stuck.

These pimples could be bacterial or could be hexamita still - except his poo doesn't look white. I saw one piece that looked mildly white but I will get a closer look tomorrow (have plenty of specimens.. that is for sure).

I don't know what to do and I don't want to dose both Kana and Metro together. I could try homemade Metro food or Kanaplex in the water again.

Any ideas of what I could do is helpful. I'm thinking of maybe trying Kana in case of secondary infection? And then later trying Metro? But I tried both originally?!

FYI- the tank is cycled, my readings are all fine, it's filtered with two AC 110s, and it's understocked. His diet is frozen mysis shrimp/cyclops/plankton/SFBay Medley/bloodworms/brine shrimp, NLS Community, Omega one Flakes, Hikari Carnivore and Omega One Veggie Rounds as a staple along with occasional human veggies and shrimp. He is now getting Thera+A because of the garlic and I've added another algae-based food that is coming in a week, thinking it's maybe dietary?

Now doing water changes 2x a week 50% or higher. I did weekly 50%-75%.
He also gets VitaChem. I do not do live food.

The odd part is, they're not getting worse but they're not getting better. I am stumped. I do have photos.


----------



## peacefulchaos (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmm. Going to try medicated metro+ food for 5-7 days. Dont know if I should also dose the water, probably should leave it at the food. If that doesn't work I'll hop over to Kana. Hopefully that will be the end of this.

If anyone has any input it really is appreciated. This is 2-3 weeks now, my sanity is taking a hit.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Def. post some pictures if you can. I hope someone can help figure it out.


----------



## peacefulchaos (Mar 31, 2014)

Be prepared to squint.

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/9769/9JEDbV.jpg

There are the holes. Two of those got bigger. Hoping Metro+ knocks it out.

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/1937/MIu4oI.jpg

^ strange white dots. That is not the fungal dot that left or the hardened scab like dot I suspect was the start of HITH.

I think those pimples are just Synodontis pimples to be honest. Even if they're not the metro should take them out. I just have seen them on other Synos.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You could try Paraguard Dips. You could try contacting the guy that runs this site

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/

I have found his advice to be useful sometimes. Also this site has vets you can call for advice:

http://www.fishvet.com/


----------



## peacefulchaos (Mar 31, 2014)

Little update here. I've done research and talked to people on other forums and have finally started seeing little bits of improvement. The holes on the side of his face have shrunk, and a few have gone entirely. This is all after a few things:

1. Metronidazole food
2. Soilent Green by Repashy Foods
3. Vitachem
4. Thera+A

It's going slow, but I think I'm seeing improvement. I'm afraid he may have a bacterial infection but I'm finishing up the metro in the hopes they will continue to shrink/leave.


----------



## peacefulchaos (Mar 31, 2014)

For anyone wondering why I am using Soilent - Catfish can apparently get HITH/LLE because of a lack of algae. That is the product on the market with the highest percentage of algae in it - 12.5%, as many algae pellets do not actually have algae. Spirulina is good, but it isn't technically green algae I've been reading. Someone on another forum linked to a study with another type of catfish (also an omnivore) making this link.

So the Soilent is taking care of that. For the VitaChem and Metro soaking I'm using Hikari Carnivore. All of the above is supplemented with mysis shrimp, SFBay Medley, NLS Community, Omega one Shrimp Pellets/Algae Wafers/Flakes, and the occasional peas/zucchini/fresh shrimp.


----------



## peacefulchaos (Mar 31, 2014)

Someone on anaother forum did some research. Apparently the white dots arranged in a U shape are a part if a complex system involving the olfactory senses. Links to those interested in how that conclusion was reached.

Holes shrinking slowly.


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

I have heard about people having this problem due to low Gh or calcium in the tank. Do you know your water hardness?


----------



## peacefulchaos (Mar 31, 2014)

Interesting. Thanks for the info. I'll definitely look into it. Don't know the cause, still may treat for bacteria just in case. The HITH has at least been shrinking!


----------



## peacefulchaos (Mar 31, 2014)

Well last update I did metro food in those 14 days along with the food I mentioned and his holes have been shrinking. I may do a round of kanaplex though to be sure he doesn't have any infections but he is looking good and several holes have healed.


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

It sounds like he's doing much better! Such a complicated issue to deal with.


----------

